# SE1 or Civil-Structural????



## petermcc (Aug 31, 2006)

:brick: This topic has probably been murdered to death, but with the registration deadline looming; I have become indecisive on which exam to take.

I have sat the SE1 a couple of times, know my weaknesses and been concentrating on them. However, from what I have heard, the Civil/ struc is 'easier' , but I have not done water/wastewater for 10 years, and zero Transportation since college. What has been the experience for others that have made the switch? 

If I change to the Civil/Struc, I feel like I am making a massive leap out of my comfort zone. I think I need a :drunk: to help me think.... :dunno: :dunno:

This sounds like a 'Dear Alice' letter..... :wtf:


----------



## rdbse (Aug 31, 2006)

Stick with the Structural I exam. You will pass and the satisfaction will be much greater.


----------



## petermcc (Sep 2, 2006)

Dear Alice

Thanks for the sound advice. 5 days to go before I have to register and I think i will go for it....again!

:study :study :study :study :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :brick: :study :study :drunk: :drunk: :brick: :brick: :brick: :study :study

In the end... :congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh boy, another day at the Northfield Masonic Temple!


----------



## petermcc (Sep 3, 2006)

:brick: :brick: God I hope not. Hopefully it will be at the college library. The basement from hell....they had me sitting in a little corner with about 1 candle power of light. Talk about eye strain by the end of the day.

VTEnviro...where is your office in Norwich? Maybe we could hook up at the Norwich inn for a couple of brews after work one day.... :beerchug


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah that was not a fun place to take the exam. My biggest complaint was how poorly it was lit. The parking situation was no good either.

I work right by the Inn, I've hung out there a bunch. Not as much as I've hung out at Dan and Whit's though. I'm there like 3 times a day. I'm always up for a beer. I'll PM you with details.


----------

